

Doing business in a bankrupt state - gtzi
http://manylogue.com/doing-business-in-a-bankrupt-state/

======
nickpp
For a second, I thought he was talking about California.

------
Joakal
Also a good mention is exchanging tangible assets or safe currency. For
example using EU dollars for transactions because it's backed more.

And, security. Always good in an unstable environment.

~~~
cynusx
The currency is stable, that is part of the problem. Because their debt is
nominated in euro and not in a currency they can inflate or devalue they'll
have to actually pay back what they have spend.

------
seanp2k
>" Doing business in a bankrupt state"....Is not that hard. Pointless article.

~~~
hga
It might not be that hard, but getting the lay of the land is at minimum
useful. Especially if your nation and/or state may well end up in a similar
mess (e.g. US, California/Illinois/New York).

